# probably been asked but...



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

how do i winter over my plants and goldfish(about 40 about 3-4 ins. ea)
plants:
water hyesins (floating)
water mint
water iris
water lily


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would suggest getting a kiddy pool from Wal-Mart to keep in the house and getting a netting to cover it. Or depending on your winters and if your pump/filtration system has enough power leave them for the winter. Many people leave their fish because they go into a hibernation mode. As for the plants I'm pretty sure they will die off so you would need to keep them inside if its possible for them to live under artificial light. Most people I know just replace the plants each year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

can't you buy a pond heater? i think that's what my grandmother does.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How big is the pond. How deep is the pond?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

the depth varies. mostly 2 ft but in places 4 ft. it is built next to a rock wall
its about 1500 gallons
my dad doesnt want to spend that much money on a heater


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres a link about winterizing a pond.

http://www.taoherbfarm.com/herbs/resources/pondsolution.htm


----------

